# Nouveau site MACLIBRE



## snowrider (26 Août 2005)

j'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer 

MACLibre 

www.maclibre.com

pour ceux qui connaissent Winlibre , le principe est le meme , un installeur vous aide dans le choix et dans l'installation de logiciel open source, vous cochez , il télécharge les dernieres version et install le tout , facilement ...

voila

le site est un wiki pour que vous puissiez laissez vos bugs d'installation , et nouvelles requetes (si des logiciels open source manque par ex...)

Tchao

PS: pour l'instant le site est anglophone , et l'installer aussi , car ce projet etait supporté par google summer code, mais a l'înstar de winlibre des versions multilingues sont prévus


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

belle initiative même si pour l'instant le choix des packages est limité.


----------



## snowrider (26 Août 2005)

j'ai aidé au choix des packages mais je ne connais pas tout les "bons" logiciels open source , toutes suggestions d'ajouts et la bienvenue directement sur le site de maclibre


----------



## Ben.d (30 Août 2005)

Ben, y'a déjà growl qui est sous license BSD.
Y'a aussi l'éditeur Smultron sous license GPL.

Ils sont très bons tous les 2


----------



## y&b (21 Septembre 2005)

salut guys,

Contrairement à mon intro, je ne suis pas un bon anglophone, mais assez interessé par les open sources.
Quelqu'un peu m'expliquer le principe de maclibre et me donner des conseils pour l'installer
merci


----------



## snowrider (2 Mai 2006)

le projet maclibre revient avec le meme principe 

les sites pour y participer :

MacLibre Home :http://www.winlibre.com/wiki/doku.php?id=maclibre
News WinLibre : http://www.winlibre.com/news/index.php 
Propositions WinLibre : http://www.winlibre.com/wiki/doku.php?id=winlibre_soc_2006roposals_for_the_google_summer_of_code_program_2006 




tcho


----------



## ericb2 (2 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

Ce serait sympa de faire figurer OpenOffice.org sur votre site. Si quelq'un pouvait s'en charger...
D'avance merci

-- 
Eric Bachard


----------



## ericb2 (3 Mai 2006)

ericb->snowrider 

Il y a des erreurs sur cette page.  En tout cas les informations qu'on y trouve au sujet d'OpenOffice.org sont fausses : 

1) *c'est FAUX et TROMPEUR d'écrire que NeoOffice est OpenOffice.org*

Ce sont 2 projets complétement différents, merci de supprimer l'allusion à OpenOffice.org dans le cadre de Neo. 

2)* Pourquoi ne pas mettre OpenOffice.org seul sur une ligne à part ?* D'ailleurs, nous sommes dans le topic Unix ici, et le contenu de la personne qui a mis le commentaire est un contresens ...

Est-il possible d'éditer cette page ?

C'est dommage : je ne sais pas qui a mis ces informations, et je me doute que ce ne sont pas les gens de maclibre, mais elles risquent de causer du tort à votre projet, car pas très crédible.

Est-ce que quelqu'un du projet maclibre peut rectifier ?  D'avance merci 

-- 
Eric Bachard


----------



## snowrider (3 Mai 2006)

ericb :
neooffice et openoffice sont different y a pas de souci la dessus 

c'est une erreur dans la page, mauvaise mise en page du wiki..

j'avais jamais fait vraiment gaffe à ces deux lignes mais ca porte a confusion tu a raison, je peux pas editer moi meme je transmet l'info ca va etre corrigé.

si tu a des suggestions de programme opensource tu peux les inscrires dans la page suggestions c'est libre d'access, d'ailleurs il y a d'autres erreurs dans la page  suggestions car certains programmes sont gratuits mais pas opensource (d-vision entre autre).


----------



## bompi (4 Mai 2006)

Un commentaire :

Les bisbilles entre OpenOffice et NeoOffice ne nous concernent pas sur ce site, qui n'est pas affilié ni à l'un ni à l'autre projet. Aussi,il serait bon de se calmer un peu sur le sujet. D'autant que, si les projets diffèrent, ils ont beaucoup en commun.

Un autre commentaire :

Ce qui n'empêche nullement, par ailleurs, de placer NeoOffice et OO sur deux lignes différentes pour éviter de les confondre à mauvais escient : l'une nécessite X11, l'autre pas, ce qui a un impact assez fort sur la mise en oeuvre et l'intégration au système.

Quant à l'ordre, je propose l'ordre alphabétique ... (c'est de l'humour).


----------



## ericb2 (4 Mai 2006)

ericb->bompi

Cela fait bien longtemps que je ne crois plus a la naivete, et surtout à l'objectivité des posts : je ne laisserai pas passer une telle désinformation.


Le reste, je m'en fous, je suis bien trop occupé avec le développement, beaucoup plus intérressant.

-- 
Eric Bachard


----------



## twk (4 Mai 2006)

Sans critiquer le contenu dont je ne suis pas expert, je salue l'initiative ainsi que le sympatique design


----------



## CheepnisAroma (5 Mai 2006)

Une initiative que je salue


----------



## ericb2 (5 Mai 2006)

Mais dont le contenu n'a toujours pas été modifié.


----------



## naas (17 Octobre 2008)

dites moi, est ce que l'on peut via mac libre installer neo office sur iphone


----------



## ericb2 (18 Octobre 2008)

Et je vois toujours pas OpenOffice.org listé ... 

Pourtant, maintenant que le soft est 1) officielement sorti 2) n'utilise plus X11, cela devrait le faire, non ?


----------



## plogoff (18 Octobre 2008)

ça doit vraiment pas être facile une vie de développeur !!!


----------



## Ivanov38 (4 Novembre 2011)

Salut,
Sur mon iMac (OS Lion), j'ai essayé de lancer maclibre. Après le lancement, l'application doit charger une liste des logiciels disponibles, or aucun ne s'affiche chez moi. Et la fenêtre "package selection"qui apparaît après le clic sur next reste désespérément vide...
Quelqu'un saurait m'aider, me dire comment charger cette liste ? Ou me donner des infos sur une éventuelle incompatibilité avec Lion ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## droopyvert (9 Novembre 2011)

Edifiant !
Pour ma part les querelles entre distributions m'indiffèrent.
Ce genre de guéguerre ne peut en final que détourner les gens du logiciel libre, ce qui serait plutôt ... navrant.


----------



## bompi (9 Novembre 2011)

Ce qui est navrant aussi est de pondre un tel commentaire cinq ans plus tard...


----------



## qparis (9 Novembre 2011)

Salut,

Est-ce qu'il y aurait moyen d'ajouter PlayOnMac, qui est sous licence GPLv3 ?


----------



## bompi (9 Novembre 2011)

J'ai l'impression que le site et l'application ne sont guère maintenus... L'application date de 2006 et le dernier message sur la page d'accueil date de 2008.


----------



## qparis (9 Novembre 2011)

Mince j'avais pas vu. Vu que le sujet était en haut

Je trouve ça vraiment intéressant comme projet, c'est dommage. Une sorte de gestionnaire de paquet pour OSX, un Appstore libre

Enfin bref, désolé


----------



## droopyvert (11 Novembre 2011)

Navré...
Mais c'était sur la même page !
Bon, c'était du réchauffé, et inutile de surcroit, mea culpa et toute cette sorte de choses.


----------

